# Window Regulator replacement question on MK6 GTI



## MickB6 (Aug 3, 2001)

I'm out of warranty and have a bad drivers side rear window regulator that I need to replace and have already ordered the part, but I really could not find a DIY on MK6 GTI/Golf.

My question is: Do I go through the interior door panel or remove the exterior skin to replace the window regulator? If anyone knows of a DIY please provide a link please!


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

yes through the interior and you need to remove the entire regulator panel and refasten 3 positions using rivets. you will also need to remove the glass from the regulator clips and hold it with wedges or tape. then remove the boot for the wiring at the door hinge and then disconnect so that wiring will come out with old regulator.


----------



## ttrammel (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey man I am kinda in the same boat. My front passenger window fell down in the door and as i was trying to seat it back into the clips i cracked off the hex ends off the screw that tightens/loosens the clips 

Did you figure out a way to take the regulator panel off (what to do with the rivets, etc...) to access the regulator? I am trying to take it off in order to access the clips, but can't figure out how to remove it without drilling out the rivets.


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

if you want to remove you will have to drill out the rivets


----------



## MickB6 (Aug 3, 2001)

I was able to successfully remove the door panel, but can't seem to figure out how to remove the window regulator panel. Looks like there's a bunch of round tan clips and two metal rivets at the bottom holding the panel on.

Any advise how to remove those to pull the regulator panel off?


----------



## spoolinWRX (Aug 1, 2005)

MickB6 said:


> I was able to successfully remove the door panel, but can't seem to figure out how to remove the window regulator panel. Looks like there's a bunch of round tan clips and two metal rivets at the bottom holding the panel on.
> 
> Any advise how to remove those to pull the regulator panel off?


I know this is a very old thread, but I figure this info may help someone that stumbles across it. 
There are 8 tan nylon rivets along the regulator panel that need to be pulled out. I used a vice grip to clamp onto the pin and just pull. Then there are 3 big rivets that need to be drilled out. Two along the back and one on the corner by the speaker.


----------



## thostby (Mar 24, 2015)

spoolinWRX said:


> I know this is a very old thread, but I figure this info may help someone that stumbles across it.
> There are 8 tan nylon rivets along the regulator panel that need to be pulled out. I used a vice grip to clamp onto the pin and just pull. Then there are 3 big rivets that need to be drilled out. Two along the back and one on the corner by the speaker.


Hey, I'm trying to remove my inner regulator panel myself, but after removing the pull out rivets and drilling out the pop rivets the panel is still hanging in the window cable/wire which makes it difficult to access the inside of the door. The panel will only slide a little to one or the other side if I twist and drag it.

I did not remove the window because one of the two e-torx bolts that are holding the window was already abused and I couldn't get a grip to unscrew it. Problem is now the window wont go up or down and is stuck in center position. That means the holes which reveal the e-torx' for loosening the window are not lining up and I don't know what I should do next. Should I just cut the wire? The replacement of the wire system seems troublesome...

There are also two white circle tape pieces on the upper side of the door - a few inches above the regulator panel (I've read it in the Haynes golf mk6 repair book) and that there are more bolts that can be removed. I'm not sure what they are bolted to, maybe the inside frame? See pic:









Anyways, maybe I should remove the cable drum (where the window regulator is placed)? This seems to be the quickest way to be able to disassemble the window regulator panel completely from the door. Anyone know how to do this as I can't find it anywhere on the internet?


----------



## elit clark (Oct 25, 2019)

Through the interior and you need to remove the entire regulator panel and refasten 3 positions using rivets.




_____________________________________________________________________________
Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

Having an adventure with my first MKVI window regulator replacement. First, in the photo above by thostby you need to remove those one-inch tape circles to see the bolts behind to remove them. T30, and they attach to the top of each regulator slide.

I removed those two bolts and drilled out eleven rivets and now trying to source replacement rivets. The plastic regulator panel has 10mm holes that the rivets go in, which is about 3/8 inch. So generic rivets with a 1/4 shaft and 1/2 head (12mm head) are barely large enough to cover the hole. I'm tempted to use the rivet heads that I drilled out as washers along with rivets that are a bit longer, then remove the mandrel and grind the back of each one down to the exact length we need, which will vary with the thickness of the washer/old rivet head you might use.

Having experience with other regulators, I know alignment is critical so I'm not going to wing it and rely on the alignment of the two top bolts to set everything in place. The OEM rivets expand to press against both the body and to a lesser extent the plastic regulator panel. If you use rivets that are too small you could easily misalign it and the window won't move easily, stressing the motor and the regulator itself.

I do like the glue idea, because if you drill out only enough of the rivet to get the hat off and leave the shaft, the new regulator panel will be perfectly aligned. However, I don't like that idea that much because of the next time I need to repair the same part it will be messy.

Aaaaaand now I look at the VW parts site and see they offer plastic rivets for this exact application 5K0-837-975-A for $3 each.

UPDATE: I skipped the dealer route and bought some 1/4 inch rivets and the proper gun from HF. The new rivets did not have a large flange, so I used the old rivet heads as washers as the had been drilled out. Regular washers would be fine too. With 11 total rivets in the panel, it's overkill from a fastener perspective, which is why a weaker plastic rivet probably works just fine. Remember that the top of both rails the window slides on are bolted to the top of the door, easing the stress on the plastic panel.


----------



## missmatch (Oct 30, 2021)

I am also facing the same problem with my car. How do I replace my window's interior?



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
apptrulia techzillow techbaleno


----------



## Rizwannawzir (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello, for those that need help. I will be replacing my front passenger regulator tomorrow, a replacement arrived today after i damaged the old one when replacing the door lock. Basically you need to remove the whole panel, glass needs to come out too. If you remove the two round stickers at the top, you will see the Torx bolts holding the regulator arms. Replacement is straightforward, i am just dreading the rivet. Think i will use a bolt and nut instead may need to grind it down.


----------

